# Is this ooth already hatched??



## agent A (Apr 22, 2012)

hello all, so in february i got a mantis religiosa ooth from mantisplace

it's looked suspicious all along

i took it out of diapause the other day, and took a pic

i am NOT saying rebecca would intentionally send anyone a hatched ooth, but since they are collected from outside it might be possible a hatched ooth was grabbed

so here is the pic, some of the zipper is lifted up for whatever reason which makes me suspect it hatched







thanx


----------



## brancsikia339 (Apr 22, 2012)

it looks hatched


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 22, 2012)

You can always slice a small portion open and check. But it looks hatched.


----------



## mkayum (Apr 22, 2012)

Looks hatched. But just keep it to see if it hatches.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

The zipper sometimes lifts up while in diapause. I would still incubate it


----------



## gripen (Apr 22, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> The zipper sometimes lifts up while in diapause. I would still incubate it


I have never heard of that.


----------



## happy1892 (Apr 22, 2012)

Parasitic wasps? Look at this. Maybe they do not kill all of the nymphs.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 22, 2012)

gripen said:


> I have never heard of that.


Carey told me it sometimes happens for the egg sack to "breathe"


----------



## Termite48 (Apr 22, 2012)

The outside appearance does not show clearly that it has hatched. In fact this look was also present on my last Orchid ooth which hatched. When storing during diapause one must be careful not to leave it accessible to other insects that can bore into the ooth.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2012)

It does resemble a hatched ooth, but like someone said I have seen that portion "lifted" on an unhatched ooth some of the time. Parasitic wasps often leave small round holes in the side of the ooth.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2012)

They are wild caught, but cut it, it will have eggs inside.


----------



## agent A (Apr 23, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> They are wild caught, but cut it, it will have eggs inside.


i'll take your word for it


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2012)

hummm, if so, why did u ask? I do lookie at them  for I send them u know, my eyes are not that bad! :lol: :whistling:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 23, 2012)

hey A, what was the date on it? I noticed you said in feb, so by now, unless it was the very end of feb, it should be hatching soon.


----------



## agent A (Apr 24, 2012)

hibiscusmile said:


> hey A, what was the date on it? I noticed you said in feb, so by now, unless it was the very end of feb, it should be hatching soon.


But it was diapausing in a cool attic until last week


----------

